# Shotgun barrel straightening



## Southernhoundhunter (Sep 4, 2015)

Can someone please refer me to someone in the Ga, SC, north FL area that can straighten a shotgun barrel. Cost isn't so much of an option as is getting it right. I'd buy a new barrel but the gun has serious sentimental value to me.(my late grandfather's shotgun for 40+ years). Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fishtail (Sep 5, 2015)

I've had him repair 2 firearms that no longer had parts available for them. 
http://www.ortizcustomguns.com/


----------



## olcop (Sep 5, 2015)

*Barrel straightening*

Contact Adam at Dixie Triggers in Springfield, Ga.  Both he and Pedro Ortiz are excellent.
Olcop


----------



## Swamperdog (Sep 5, 2015)

I use Bob's Custom Firearms in Palmetto, GA for my gunsmithing.  He fixed an heirloom sxs shotgun my grandfather bought at an unclaimed firearm auction in Europe after WWII.  It had a pretty big dent in the barrel.  He fixed it and I've killed a bunch of pheasant in South Dakota with it since then.

He has also done some fabrication for me on another shotgun to replace a lug.  Always done right!

- Swamperdog


----------

